# crack mail passwords



## sid_b6505 (Aug 22, 2004)

*Hi...
Is there any software for cracking Yahoo and hotmail passwords?
Reply soon*


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 22, 2004)

d00d, +41k!n6 4B0u+ Cr4ck5 !5 N0+ 4110w3D #3r3! W4+c# 0u+ 4 +#3 m0d5.


----------



## BONZI (Aug 22, 2004)

I think those 7 posts are enough for you. Bye & take care.


----------



## Nemesis (Aug 22, 2004)

cya m8!!!! u should hav read the forum rules.


----------



## mariner (Aug 22, 2004)

looks like another biting the dust , same as the tech savie way !!!


----------



## prankzter (Aug 22, 2004)

sorry mate!

forbidden topic!


----------



## rock_ya_baby (Aug 22, 2004)

*( Edited - [deXter] )*

have fun reading all tht BS spread all over the net abt this topic


----------



## JAK (Aug 22, 2004)

:Sigh:....

Same old thing again and again and again and again and again and again........


----------



## mira000111 (Aug 22, 2004)

Mr. Sid ,,    use ur brain.....if u can do that....u will be another B.Gates of tomorrow....................


----------



## BONZI (Aug 22, 2004)

Or may be kevin mitnik


----------



## prankzter (Aug 23, 2004)

Kl@w-24 said:
			
		

> d00d, +41k!n6 4B0u+ Cr4ck5 !5 N0+ 4110w3D #3r3! W4+c# 0u+ 4 +#3 m0d5.



i never did understand that language! lol!!


----------



## Kl@w-24 (Aug 23, 2004)

It means:
Dude, talking about cracks is not allowed here ! Watch out for the mods.


----------



## wastedsunsets (Aug 23, 2004)

its the same story all over again...........


----------



## wastedsunsets (Aug 23, 2004)

nobody can definitely help though....


----------



## [deXter] (Aug 23, 2004)

sid_b6505, please read the forum rules carefully before posting:

*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=152



			
				saurabh said:
			
		

> Friends, please note that any posts linking to/talking of cracks/warez/hacking sites etc. will be immediately deleted without warning and repetitive defaulters may even be banned from the forum. Exchange of pirated software, games etc. also comes under this rule.


----------

